# جهاز المسعر التفجيري



## منتصر المنصور (1 يونيو 2007)

*جهاز المسعر التفجيري*​ 
*المسعر التفجيري**: **هو جهاز يقوم بحساب السعة الحرارية للأنواع المختلفة من الوقود السائل والصلب.*
*المقدمة:*
*إن السعة الحرارية هي كمية الحرارة التي يولدها (1) غرام من الوقود عندما يحترق احترقاً كاملاً ويعبر عنها بالسعرة . تختلف قيمة السعة الحرارية من وقود لاخر ولايجاد السعة *
*الحرارية للوقود نستخدم جهاز المسعر التفجيري **Bomb calorimeter)** ): وهو جهاز مختبري يستعمل لإيجاد السعة الحرارية للوقود السائل والصلب **.*
*إن معرفة السعة الحرارية للوقود مهمة جداً لكي نعلم كمية الحرارة التي يولدها هذا النوع *
*من الوقود التي يمكن على اساسها معرفة استخداماته . *
*تعريف الوقود: *
*يمكن تعريف الوقود على انه أي مادة قابلة للاشتعال ويتم الحصول عليها بكميات كبيرة ويمكن استغلاها مع الهواء الجوي بطريقة يمكن من خلالها استخدام الحرارة الناتجة اقتصادياً لاغراض صناعية لتوليد الحرارة والطاقة . الوقود في معناه العام يضم الوقود المخزون والمتوفر في اديم الارض ، أي الوقود المستخرج من الارض بالحفر او المستخرج بالطرق الصناعية. *
*تصنيف الوقود:*
*يمكن تصنيف الوقود الى صنفين اثنين :*
*أ **–** وقود اولي ( ابتدائي ) وهو الوقود الموجود في الطبيعة على حاله . *
*ب **–** وقود ثانوي وهو الوقود الذي يتم استخراجه من الوقود الاولي *
*مثل المشتقات النفطية *
*كما انه بالإمكان تقسيم الوقود الى ثلاثة انواع :*
*أ **–** الوقود الصلب *
*ب **–** الوقود السائل *
*ج **–** الوقود الغازي *

الأمثلة على كل نوع من الأنواع الأنفة الذكر ملخصة في الجدول ( أ ) يعد هذا التقسيم ذو أهمية عملية ذلك أن المعدات المستعملة في التعامل مع كل صنف مختلفة لكل نوع من الأنواع الثلاثة للوقود , 


جدول( أ )​
الوقود الصلب 
الوقود السائل 
الوقود الغازي ​ 
​الأولي (الابتدائي) 
الخشب ، الخث ، بروان كول الفحم القاري ، فحم الانثراسيت ، Oil Shales, القطران
النفط الخام أو البترول 
الغاز الطبيعي ​ 

(الثانوي) 
​Somicoke ،فحم الكوك ، الفحم النباتي , وقود الصواريخ الصلب مثل الثايوكول ,الوقود الغروي الفحم الناعم
Petroleum coke​ 
الكازولين ,motor Spirit الديزل ، النفط الأبيض ، الكحول والتركيبات الصناعية الزيوت 
غاز الفحم ، الغازات ، افران فحم الكوك , Water gas,غاز المولدات ، الغاز الإصطناعي (التركيبي) الكازاويل ( زيت الغاز ) الغاز السائل , الإستيلين وغاز البترول السائل​ 


*http://staff.um.edu.mt/jgri1/teaching/che2372/notes/02/enthalpy_meas/imageAIC.JPG*
* مخطط بسيط لجهاز المسعر التفجيري*
*أجزاء الجهاز :-*
*1. الغلاف الخارجي 8. سلك القدح*
*2. محرك كهربائي 9. الحشوة المطاطية *
*3. صدوق التروس 10. أقطاب التوصيل الكهربائي*
*4. محول كهربائي 11. الصمام *
*5. وعاء نحاسي 12. عامود تحريك الماء *
*6. القنبلة 13. المحرار*
*7. وعاء صغير ( البودقة )*

*القوانين الرياضية ا**لمستخدمة** لإ**يجاد** السعة الحرا**رية** :- *

*لإيجاد السعة الحرارية للوقود نستخدم المعادلات التالية . *
*الحرارة** المفقودة** ( المتحر**رة** من الوقود ) =**الحرارة المكتسبة**…** (1 ) *
*الحرارة المتحررة =** (**السعة الحرارية للوقود**) **x**( **وزن الوقود** ) **…** ( 2 )*
*الحرارة المكتسبة = (وزن الماء + الكافي المائي للمسعر)**x** ( التغير بدرجة الحرارة ) ..(3)*
*ا**لمكافئ المائي للمسعر يساوي** (482) غرام . *
*نعوض معادلة ( 2 ) و ( 3 ) في معادلة (1)*
*كل** 1 غرام** من الماء يحتاج إلى** (540 ) سعرة حرارية** حتى يتبخر ويعطي الكمية نفسها إذ**ا** تحول من بخار إلى سائل و للحصول على صافي السعة الحرارية نقوم**بإضافة** حا**صل** ضرب وزن الماء المتبخر **بـ ( 540 ) *
*وإذا زاد **الماء داخل القنبلة **نقو**م **بطرح** حا**صل** ضرب وزن** الماء المكثف بـ ( 540 )**كما في المعادلة التالية :- *

*ص**افي** السعة الحرارية = ( وزن الماء +المكا**فئ المائي للمسعر*** د**+** (540 * **M w**) *
*وزن الوقود *
*حيث أن :- *
*M w **: **هي وزن الماء الم**تبخر **أو**المكث**ف** داخل القنبلة بعد انفجار *
*د : هي التغير في درجة الحرارة *

*خطوات عمل التجربة** :- *
*(1)**وضع ( 0.5 )** سم**3** من** الوقود** المراد معرفة سع**ته ال**حرارية**في الوعاء الصغير**(البودق**ة**)**.*
*(2)** نربط سلك القدح بالقطبين الموجودين داخل القنبلة مع ملاحظة **غمر** جزء من السلك بالوقود**.*
*(3)**نضع** (** 1 **) **سم**3** من الماء داخل القنبلة ثم نحكم إغلاق القنبلة**.*
*(4)**نحقن القنبلة بالأوكسجين إلى ضغط يصل** إلى ( 15 بار ) **وذلك بوصل قنينة ألأ**و**كسجين التي تحوي على مقياس الضغط بصمام القنبلة عن طريق أنبوب التوصيل الخا**ص** بالجهاز **.*
*(5)**وضع** ( 2.5 )** لتر من الماء في الوعاء النحاسي الخاص بالجهاز ووضع الوعاء في مكانه الخاص بالجهاز**.*
*(6)**نربط أسلاك المحول** الكهربائي **بأقطاب القنبلة**.*
*(7)**نضع غطاء** الجهاز** الخارجي والمحرار ا**لخاص** بالجهاز**بعد **معاينته** وثم نقوم**بتعشيق ذراع تحريك الماء بصندوق التروس** .*
*(**8**) تشغيل المحرك الكهربائي الذي يدور**ه **يقوم بتحريك ذراع تحريك الماء وذلك قبل الضغط **على زر**التفجير **بخمسة** دقائق لكي **تنتظم وتتجانس** درجة حرارة الماء على أن يعمل المحرك الكهربائي **طيلة** فترة التجربة . *
*(**9**) نضغط على زر التفجير لكي يحدث الانفجار داخل القنبلة ونأخذ قراءة المحرار كل ( 15 ) ثانية و لمدة عشرة**دقائق *
*ثم بعد ذلك نقوم بإيجاد **(د**) **ون**ع**وضها بال**معادلات **لإيجاد السعة الحرارية*
*http://www.chem.hope.edu/~polik/Chem345-1997/calorimetry/Image108.gif*
* رسم تخطيطي لجهاز المسعر التفجيري*

*لمزيد من المعلومات : **Yahoo.com **@ **montaser112233*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه فعلا


----------



## منتصر المنصور (1 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك اخي ريمون عدلي على المرور


----------

